# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Prozac en redomex

## Psychoannelies

Hej,

heeft iemand positieve ervaringen met langdurige gesprekstherapie en het afbouwen van AD?

Als kind was ik heel angstig, hetgeen gevoed werd door mijn angstige moeder. 
In mijn puberteit kreeg ik zwaar last van obsessieve compulsies.
Op mijn18 kreeg ik paniekaanvallen en sinds dan neem ik AD: prozac (1 maal een aantal maanden mee gestopt) maar na compleet over mijn touren te geraken nam ik sipralexa. Hiermee gestopt omdat ik vond dat dat moest, maar hierdoor weggezakt in diepe depressie. 
Sindsdien terug aan prozac: aanvankelijk goed, maar sinds een 10 tal maanden leef ik van crisis naar crisis. Ik ben hypergevoelig voor afwijzing. In therapie blijkt dat ik steeds op zoek ben naar bevestiging van mijn angstige moeder, die dat niet kan geven. 
Ik heb de indruk dat door de prozac, mijn woede omslaat in hysterie waarvan ik enkel kalmeer bij mijn therapeute. Ik neem ondertussen redomex (amitriptyline) en bouw de prozac dag om dag af. De eerste dag dat ik prozac neem, ben ik geagiteerd. de tweede dag dat ik het niet neem ben ik minder geagiteerd. Ik neem me telkens voor dat ik de derde dag geen prozac ga nemen, maar neem toch één als mijn depressieve gedachten bovenkomen en dan heb ik de indruk dat ik weer geagiteerd word. Mijn therapeute en psychiater zeggen dat de pillen niets met mijn gevoelens te maken hebben, maar met emotionele triggers in mijn omgeving. Toch durf ik mijn prozac niet volledig los te laten uit angst 's morgens niet meer te willen opstaan.
Iemand gelijkaardige ervaringen met prozac en redomex?

thx

----------

